# SSDI disability review CDR in Philippines



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello to all,
I have a non-military related disability, I receive US Social Security SSDI benefits. I am in the Philippines and I think I will be here at the time of my three year CDR review. Has anyone gone through a review while living in the Philippines? If so, how does it work? Will the SSA contact me in writing at my Philippines address of record?

I ask because back home in the states, perhaps my doctors are networked in, and the SSA may have access to my medical records without having to talk to me about it (I am not sure about this, just a supposition). But here in the Philippines my doctor is unknown to the SSA so that raises the question.

John


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ExpatJohn2013 said:


> Hello to all,
> I have a non-military related disability, I receive US Social Security SSDI benefits. I am in the Philippines and I think I will be here at the time of my three year CDR review. Has anyone gone through a review while living in the Philippines? If so, how does it work? Will the SSA contact me in writing at my Philippines address of record?
> 
> I ask because back home in the states, perhaps my doctors are networked in, and the SSA may have access to my medical records without having to talk to me about it (I am not sure about this, just a supposition). But here in the Philippines my doctor is unknown to the SSA so that raises the question.
> ...


Have you tried contacting the SSA at the Manila embassy?


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Have you tried contacting the SSA at the Manila embassy?


I have dealt with them on a couple of side issues, they were very helpful. I'm kind of afraid of tossing up a red flag, but on the other hand, I think my fear might be irrational. But at face value, your question suggests the right path, I should just ask them.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you receive S.S.R.D.I., you should not have a problem, however, if you are on S.S.I., benefits you must be a resident and living in the USA. If you are 65 or over you will be on full Social Security you will have no problems. Just make sure that you, on occasion, check in with the US Embassy and let them know you are OK.


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you receive S.S.R.D.I., you should not have a problem, however, if you are on S.S.I., benefits you must be a resident and living in the USA. If you are 65 or over you will be on full Social Security you will have no problems. Just make sure that you, on occasion, check in with the US Embassy and let them know you are OK.


I am on SSDI, not SSI. It is social security disability insurance. I am 48. I am looking for those who have gone through a continuing disability review (CDR) while living in the Philippines. Thank you for your input.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

ExpatJohn2013 said:


> I am on SSDI, not SSI. It is social security disability insurance. I am 48. I am looking for those who have gone through a continuing disability review (CDR) while living in the Philippines. Thank you for your input.


I went on what was called S.S.R.D.I., which stands for Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance as of 8 Oct 2001 and I was 53 at the time, but it didn't kick in until 1 Jan 2004, and prior to that, I was on S.S.I. for six months and living in the states. S.S.R.D.I. means that you do have the opportunity to work, if you choose to do so but you have a ceiling on your income. For every $2 made over $14,400 SSA would take away $1. Also, because of the income level was under $25,000US a year you were not and are not required to file a tax return. You should be able to receive the benefits, however, you may have to have another medical examination to verify that you are still disabled and this would continue you to qualify for the benefits. For me, I qualified because IN 1993, I had a heart attack.


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you, Jim.


----------



## garywigle (May 2, 2012)

Just wait for the form they will send you. Fill it out and have your doctor fill out his part. They may or may not review your case. If they do review your case I am sure it will be done by doctors at St. Lukes in MM. Good luck.


----------

